# Vi ci si trovasse



## vikgigio

Salve a tutti.
Sono 20 minuti che mi scervello per cercare di capire una espressione che mi 'suona bene' ma che con la logica ritengo scorretta...
E parlo di "vi ci si trova"...
Il contesto è una frase che ho preso da un giornale:
"*La cosa assurda è che la maggior parte dei detenuti non sapeva nemmeno perché vi ci si trovasse*".
Se la analizzo, la prima cosa che noto è il locativo ripetuto due volte, ma se la pronuncio mi suona perfino meglio che se fosse scritta "..perché vi si trovasse".
Ho un orecchio malato o c'è qualche regola che ignoro?
Aiutatemi o impazzirò!! 
Ciao!


----------



## MünchnerFax

A me suona bene _ci si trovasse_, mentre _vi si trovasse_ mi suona (iper)elegante.
_Vi ci si trovasse_ è indubbiamente eufonico e quasi poeticamente ritmico... ma lo mando alla gogna.


----------



## vikgigio

MünchnerFax said:


> A me suona bene _ci si trovasse_, mentre _vi si trovasse_ mi suona (iper)elegante.
> _Vi ci si trovasse_ è indubbiamente eufonico e quasi poeticamente ritmico... ma lo mando alla gogna.



Sì, alla fine convengo con te... io pensavo a qualche forma idiomatica col verbo 'trovare' del tipo di 'trovarcisi', ma temo proprio che si tratti di una semplice ripetizione eufonica senza alcun fondamento grammaticale..
Grazie per la risposta.
VIK


----------



## Salegrosso

Comunque suona da dio, sono d'accordo.


----------



## SunDraw

Il verbo è: "trovarsi", che vale "incontrarsi", ma anche "essere posizionato" e quindi "capitare" ecc

"sei arrivato lì? mi ci trovo adesso"
qui il "ci" indica il luogo, il "mi" è riflessivo

volendo però far uso di una forma impersonale
(sul genere "che si dice?"):
con "trovarsi" si andrebbe ad un "si si trova", da sempre escluso, per cui interviene un "ci" sostitutivo: "ci si trova"
("dove ci si trova?")
il quale "ci" (di fatto pronominale) finisce facilmente per forzare un "noi"
quindi valgono da una parte ugualmente (con pari significato):
"noi ci troviamo lì" "ci si trova lì" "noi ci si trova lì"
e d'altra parte le forme di alleggerimento:
da: "che ci si trova di utile nei forum?"
a: "che si trova di utile nei forum?"
anche per la sovrapposizione con l'altro significato del "ci": quello di luogo

infatti se si aggiunge il riferimento ad un luogo:

trovarsi in quel luogo: trovarcisi

noi ci troviamo lì = noi vi ci si trova

si ha "vi" forma di "in quel luogo" necessariamente preferita in questo caso dove è già presente un "ci" riflessivo

come a dire:
noi vi (in quel luogo) ci (noi stessi) si (se stessi) trova

come sempre quando la forma diventa sgradevole o peggio dubbia se possibile la si evita

sarebbero ad esempio regolari:
"ci siete arrivati? noi vi ci troviamo adesso"
"ci siete arrivati? noi vi ci si trova adesso"
ma non direi proprio che si vada ad usarle;

anche per la sovrapposizione ulteriore con un possibile "vi" pronominale:
"dove siete? state lì fermi che vi troviamo noi"
"dove siete? state lì fermi che vi si trova noi"

...

Infine volevo così dire che ritengo corretta e non ambigua la frase "La cosa assurda è che la maggior parte dei detenuti non sapeva nemmeno perché vi ci si trovasse", al punto che una delle forme alleggerite "La cosa assurda è che la maggior parte dei detenuti non sapeva nemmeno perché vi si trovasse" e "La cosa assurda è che la maggior parte dei detenuti non sapeva nemmeno perché ci si trovasse" suonerebbero, appunto, monche.

Mi si corregga se sbaglio!


----------



## vikgigio

SunDraw said:


> Il verbo è: "trovarsi", che vale "incontrarsi", ma anche "essere posizionato" e quindi "capitare" ecc
> 
> "sei arrivato lì? mi ci trovo adesso"
> qui il "ci" indica il luogo, il "mi" è riflessivo
> 
> volendo però far uso di una forma impersonale
> (sul genere "che si dice?"):
> con "trovarsi" si andrebbe ad un "si si trova", da sempre escluso, per cui interviene un "ci" sostitutivo: "ci si trova"
> ("dove ci si trova?")
> il quale "ci" (di fatto pronominale) finisce facilmente per forzare un "noi"
> quindi valgono da una parte ugualmente (con pari significato):
> "noi ci troviamo lì" "ci si trova lì" "noi ci si trova lì"
> e d'altra parte le forme di alleggerimento:
> da: "che ci si trova di utile nei forum?"
> a: "che si trova di utile nei forum?"
> anche per la sovrapposizione con l'altro significato del "ci": quello di luogo
> 
> infatti se si aggiunge il riferimento ad un luogo:
> 
> trovarsi in quel luogo: trovarcisi
> 
> noi ci troviamo lì = noi vi ci si trova
> 
> si ha "vi" forma di "in quel luogo" necessariamente preferita in questo caso dove è già presente un "ci" riflessivo
> 
> come a dire:
> noi vi (in quel luogo) ci (noi stessi) si (se stessi) trova
> 
> come sempre quando la forma diventa sgradevole o peggio dubbia se possibile la si evita
> 
> sarebbero ad esempio regolari:
> "ci siete arrivati? noi vi ci troviamo adesso"
> "ci siete arrivati? noi vi ci si trova adesso"
> ma non direi proprio che si vada ad usarle;
> 
> anche per la sovrapposizione ulteriore con un possibile "vi" pronominale:
> "dove siete? state lì fermi che vi troviamo noi"
> "dove siete? state lì fermi che vi si trova noi"
> 
> ...
> 
> Infine volevo così dire che ritengo corretta e non ambigua la frase "La cosa assurda è che la maggior parte dei detenuti non sapeva nemmeno perché vi ci si trovasse", al punto che una delle forme alleggerite "La cosa assurda è che la maggior parte dei detenuti non sapeva nemmeno perché vi si trovasse" e "La cosa assurda è che la maggior parte dei detenuti non sapeva nemmeno perché ci si trovasse" suonerebbero, appunto, monche.
> 
> Mi si corregga se sbaglio!



Concordo sull'uso, nella forma impersonale, di un *CI SI* al posto di un *SI SI* cacofonico, dove il primo *SI* varrebbe come accusativo di 'sé' e il secondo *SI* come pronome impersonale, come nell'esempio: Nella vita alle volte ci si trova a fare cose assurde (si trova sé stessi).
Ma in questo caso la frase non è impersonale; infatti il soggetto è "la maggior parte". Quindi secondo me il fatto che suoni bene è slegato dalla correttezza grammaticale del costrutto..
Magari è semplicemente colpa dell'abitudine di noi italiani ad infarcire le frasi di monosillabi come "ci", "vi" e simili... altra spiegazione davvero non saprei darla!


----------



## Salegrosso

SunDraw, benvenuto al Forum!
Grazie per un primo post cosi' acuto ed esauriente.


----------



## SunDraw

Ehm, la mia frase finale era grammaticalmente scorretta ("una delle forme ... suonerebbero").

La riscrivo meglio (e così ribadendo la mia opinione  ):

Ritengo quindi corretta e non ambigua la frase
"La cosa assurda è che la maggior parte dei detenuti non sapeva nemmeno perché vi (in quel luogo) ci (forma impersonale ovvero pronominale: è il soggetto del "trovasse") si (forma riflessiva) trovasse",
al punto che le forme alleggerite
"... la maggior parte ... non sapeva nemmeno perché vi si trovasse" e
"... la maggior parte ... non sapeva nemmeno perché ci si trovasse"
suonerebbero, appunto, monche.

Mentre mi accorgo anche d'aver introdotto di straforo la forma "trovarci"
(come in: "Ma che ci trovi nei forum?")
dove sì il "ci" è solo di carattere intensivo, sul genere del tanto imbarazzante "che c'entra".
(ecco che son riuscito a farcelo entrare, giusto per dire che per me va bene pure ...farlo c'entrare! adesso mi sbranano)

E allora nella frase:
"Perché la gente si fa domande nei forum?"
il "si" è riflessivo o reciproco?

Ma chiudendo con la nostra "maggior parte":
"La gente ritiene utile porsi domande nei forum."
"La gente ritiene utile che ci si ponga domande nei forum."
"Nei forum, la gente ritiene utile che vi ci si ponga domande." (ecco!)

Un saluto a tutti, alla prossima.


----------



## vikgigio

SunDraw said:


> "Nei forum, la gente ritiene utile che vi ci si ponga domande." (ecco!)



Io son d'accordo con te sulla grammaticità di questa tua frase impersonale, e lo sono stato fin dall'inizio. Ma la frase che avevo proposto non è impersonale, quindi il tuo (giustissimo) ragionamento purtroppo non mi aiuta a risolvere l'arcano enigma 
Infatti la frase "*La cosa assurda è che la maggior parte dei detenuti non sapeva nemmeno perché vi ci si trovasse*" ha come soggetto 'la maggior parte'.. e se questo singolare può trarre in inganno la posso sempre riformulare così: "*i detenuti non sapevano nemmeno perché vi ci si trovassero*", che suonerebbe ugualmente bene, pur essendo secondo me ancora sgrammaticata.Se la confronto con la sua forma estesa:
*I detenuti non sapevano nemmeno perché si trovassero *[verbo trovarsi col *si* riflessivo] *lì* [locativo e corrisponde al *vi*]....
resta fuori quel *ci* che secondo me è semplicemente eufonico, aggiunto magari per analogia con il costrutto impersonale che nomini tu, ma non credo che regga su basi grammaticali.
Un saluto a tutti!


----------



## GavinW

vikgigio said:


> Un saluto a tutti!


 
E anche a te! Ci si alla prossima [sic et... simpliciter]! ;-)


----------



## borz

Domanda: e questo potrebbe essere corretto?
No si sapeva perche vi ci si trovasse?
Cioé vi (locativo) ci (da si, soggetto generale) si (pronome riflessivo).


----------



## bubu7

vikgigio said:


> ... "*i detenuti non sapevano nemmeno perché vi ci si trovassero*", che suonerebbe ugualmente bene, pur essendo secondo me ancora sgrammaticata.Se la confronto con la sua forma estesa:
> *I detenuti non sapevano nemmeno perché si trovassero *[verbo trovarsi col *si* riflessivo] *lì* [locativo e corrisponde al *vi*]....
> resta fuori quel *ci* che secondo me è semplicemente eufonico, aggiunto magari per analogia con il costrutto impersonale che nomini tu, ma non credo che regga su basi grammaticali.


 
Ciao vick,
la frase, secondo me, è correttissima mentre la tua analisi andrebbe leggermente modificata:
*vi* = pronome atono personale in funzione di complemento oggetto (= loro);
*ci* = avverbio locativo (= lì).
[cfr. _Grammatica_ del Serianni, VII.66]


----------



## MünchnerFax

bubu7 said:


> *vi* = pronome atono personale in funzione di complemento oggetto (= loro);


Ma davvero _vi _può essere oggetto di terza persona plurale?  
Denuncio la mia ignoranza, mi giunge nuova.


----------



## bubu7

MünchnerFax said:


> Ma davvero _vi _può essere oggetto di terza persona plurale?
> Denuncio la mia ignoranza, mi giunge nuova.


Guarda se ti piace di più questa spiegazione (sfumati i vapori dell'alcol) :
*vi* = avverbio di luogo (= lì);
*ci* = pronome riflessivo atono (= loro stessi; sarebbe _si_, ma la sequenza _*si si_ non è accettabile e diventa _ci si_).


----------



## MünchnerFax

bubu7 said:


> *ci* = pronome riflessivo atono (= loro stessi; sarebbe _si_, ma la sequenza _*si si_ non è accettabile e diventa _ci si_).


Ma questo si applica se il verbo è alla forma impersonale, per esempio: _*si* dovrebbe sostituire un componente se ci *si* trovasse un difetto_. Qui il _si _è la particella impersonale, e quindi è giustissimo ciò che dici.

Ma il caso in questione è tutt'altro che impersonale. Abbiamo un verbo alla terza singolare con un soggetto in carne ed ossa: _la maggior parte dei carcerati si trovasse, _con _si _indiscutibilmente particella del verbo pronominale per la terza persona singolare. Dove si trova questa maggior parte? _Lì_, che diventa _ci _o _vi_.

Il punto è che in questa frase compaiono sia _ci _che _vi_. Quindi mi aspettavo di dover discutere della loro ridondanza, e non già del significato loro o del _si. _Ammetto che la piega che ha preso la discussione mi coglie di sorpresa.  Eventualmente mi faccio un'altra pinta. 

Anzi, ora che mi ci fai pensare, può darsi che quest'espressione suoni eufonica perché riecheggia la voce impersonale _vi ci si trovasse_ con _si_ particella impersonale, e _ci _e _vi _come dici tu.
E ora che rileggo, stiamo facendo il verso a ciò che hanno già scritto e detto Vikgigio e SunDraw.


----------



## awanzi

vikgigio said:


> Io son d'accordo con te sulla grammaticità di questa tua frase impersonale, e lo sono stato fin dall'inizio. Ma la frase che avevo proposto non è impersonale, quindi il tuo (giustissimo) ragionamento purtroppo non mi aiuta a risolvere l'arcano enigma
> Infatti la frase "*La cosa assurda è che la maggior parte dei detenuti non sapeva nemmeno perché vi ci si trovasse*" ha come soggetto 'la maggior parte'.. e se questo singolare può trarre in inganno la posso sempre riformulare così: "*i detenuti non sapevano nemmeno perché vi ci si trovassero*", che suonerebbe ugualmente bene, pur essendo secondo me ancora sgrammaticata.Se la confronto con la sua forma estesa:
> *I detenuti non sapevano nemmeno perché si trovassero *[verbo trovarsi col *si* riflessivo] *lì* [locativo e corrisponde al *vi*]....
> resta fuori quel *ci* che secondo me è semplicemente eufonico, aggiunto magari per analogia con il costrutto impersonale che nomini tu, ma non credo che regga su basi grammaticali.
> Un saluto a tutti!


 

Potresti riflettere sul fatto che quel "vi" rafforza il fatto che questi detenuti non sapevano perchè LORO (e non altri detenuti) si trovassero In quel luogo ("Ci").
Non è una ripetizione errata in quanto ti fa capire il disagio che queste persone (e non altre) provano.
Dicendo: "i detenuti non sapevano nemmeno perchè ci si trovassero" il dubbio è spostato sul luogo. Cioè perchè si trovano LI' e non da un'altra parte?

Io credo che la prima intenzione sia quella giusta (mi sembra più logico).

Vi= loro, essi
Ci= lì, in quel luogo (e non "loro, essi")
Si= riflessivo (essi stes*si*)


----------



## vikgigio

Ciao Bubu!
Grazie per l'intervento
Sono andato a cercare la citazione che proponi tu. In Serianni VII.66 si parla dei gruppi composto da 'pronome atono oggetto' + _ci_:
*1°sing) mi ci *-> ES: mi ci portano*
2°sing) ti ci *-> ES: ti ci portano
*3°sing) ce lo/la*(dove l'ordine s'inverte e _ci_ diventa _ce_) -> ES: non ce la vogliamo (non vogliamo lei qui)
*1°pl)* la combinazione *ci ci *non è possibile -> ES: ci portano qui
*2°pl) vi ci* -> ES: vi ci portano
*3°pl)* *ce li/le* (dove l'ordine s'inverte e _ci_ diventa _ce_) -> ES: ce li portano

 Nessuna menzione a una combinazione *vi ci si*... 


bubu7 said:


> Guarda se ti piace di più questa spiegazione (sfumati i vapori dell'alcol) :
> *vi* = avverbio di luogo (= lì);
> *ci* = pronome riflessivo atono (= loro stessi; sarebbe _si_, ma la sequenza _*si si_ non è accettabile e diventa _ci si_).



Ok, ma perché si ha la combinazione CI + SI (ovvero SI+SI)?
Se il primo *si* è il riflessivo atono di 3°pl., il secondo *si* cos'è? Se fosse un pronome impersonale, come negli esempi di Sundraw, tutto si spiegherebbe benissimo, ma la mia frase, pur usando un verbo riflessivo (trovarsi), non è però impersonale (il soggetto è "i detenuti").
Sto impazzendo....... 

EDIT: Chiedo scusa per le sovrapposizioni tra post!


----------



## awanzi

Hai letto sopra anche?


----------



## vikgigio

awanzi said:


> Potresti riflettere sul fatto che quel "vi" rafforza il fatto che questi detenuti non sapevano perchè LORO (e non altri detenuti) si trovassero In quel luogo ("Ci").
> Non è una ripetizione errata in quanto ti fa capire il disagio che queste persone (e non altre) provano.
> Dicendo: "i detenuti non sapevano nemmeno perchè ci si trovassero" il dubbio è spostato sul luogo. Cioè perchè si trovano LI' e non da un'altra parte?
> 
> Io credo che la prima intenzione sia quella giusta (mi sembra più logico).
> 
> Vi= loro, essi
> Ci= lì, in quel luogo (e non "loro, essi")
> Si= riflessivo (essi stes*si*)



Ma da quando *vi  *starebbe per 'loro/stessi' e non per 'voi' o per un locativo (come ho sempre saputo)? Oddio, datemi subito una citazione da leggere al riguardo, o finirò definitivamente per impazzire... 

EDIT: questa cosa l'aveva detta Bubu in un post precedente ma l'ha subito poi sconfessata dando la colpa ai fumi dell'alcol, perciò poi non le ho dato peso.


----------



## MünchnerFax

vikgigio said:


> Ma da quando *vi *starebbe per 'loro/stessi' e non per 'voi' o per un locativo (come ho sempre saputo)? Oddio, datemi subito una citazione da leggere al riguardo, o finirò definitivamente per impazzire...


Mi associo a questo dubbio amletico (vedere d'altra parte il post numero 13 a mia firma) e mentre aspetto mi ordino la terza pinta dall'inizio della discussione. 

Contro-EDIT Bubu7 si riferiva più probabilmente all'alcol che ho ingerito io!


----------



## vikgigio

MünchnerFax said:


> Mi associo a questo dubbio amletico (vedere d'altra parte il post numero 13 a mia firma) e mentre aspetto mi ordino la terza pinta dall'inizio della discussione.
> 
> Contro-EDIT Bubu7 si riferiva più probabilmente all'alcol che ho ingerito io!



Ah, vedendo ora la tua immagine ho capito il riferimento
Comunque, fumi dell'alcol o meno, per il fatto che poco dopo avesse proposto una seconda spiegazione, ho dato per scontato che stesse confutando la prima... giuro, sto dissezionando il Serianni, ma non ho ancora trovato alcun riferimento a un *vi* di terza pers plurale..


----------



## bubu7

vikgigio said:


> Ah, vedendo ora la tua immagine ho capito il riferimento
> Comunque, fumi dell'alcol o meno, per il fatto che poco dopo avesse proposto una seconda spiegazione, ho dato per scontato che stesse confutando la prima... giuro, sto dissezionando il Serianni, ma non ho ancora trovato alcun riferimento a un *vi* di terza pers plurale..


Non cominciamo a rubarci le bevande! I fumi erano miei, aveva ragione vik, e non di birra ma di superalcolico!
Quindi, vik, lascia perdere il *vi* di terza persona... hai dato un'occhiata a Serianni VII.67, dove parla del _si_ impersonale e passivante?


----------



## vikgigio

bubu7 said:


> Non cominciamo a rubarci le bevande! I fumi erano miei, aveva ragione vik, e non di birra ma di superalcolico!
> Quindi, vik, lascia perdere il *vi* di terza persona... hai dato un'occhiata a Serianni VII.67, dove parla del _si_ impersonale e passivante?



Non vorrai dire che 'si trovassero' equivarrebbe a 'fossero trovati'??

I detenuti non sapevano perché vi si fossero trovati? (??)

Tra l'altro 'fossero trovati' (che nelle mie intenzioni avrebbe dovuto essere un improbabile uso della forma passiva del verbo trovare) risistemato nella frase alla fine suona semplicemente come un trapassato congiuntivo del verbo trovarsi, che in questa frase non ha senso. (visto che l'azione di trovarsi non avviene prima di quella di sapere, ma contemporaneamente)

Altrimenti, davvero non ho capito il tuo riferimento al "si passivante"


----------



## bubu7

Nessun riferimento vik.
Volevo solo dire che in quel paragrafo si parla della trasformazione _*si si_ > _ci si_. E siccome MF aveva già parlato del _si_ impersonale ho sottolineato che vi si parla anche del _si_ passivante.
Scusami, pensavo che il problema era solo _vi ci_.
L'ultimo _si_ è relativo alla coniugazione del verbo pronominale _trovarsi_: _io mi trovo_...
Spero di essere stato chiaro.


----------



## vikgigio

bubu7 said:


> Nessun riferimento vik.
> Volevo solo dire che in quel paragrafo si parla della trasformazione _*si si_ > _ci si_. E siccome MF aveva già parlato del _si_ impersonale ho sottolineato che vi si parla anche del _si_ passivante.
> Scusami, pensavo che il problema era solo _vi ci_.
> L'ultimo _si_ è relativo alla coniugazione del verbo pronominale _trovarsi_: _io mi trovo_...
> Spero di essere stato chiaro.



Purtroppo non ho capito 
Della trasformazione **si si > ci si *già ero a conoscenza, ma nella mia frase continuo a non capire perché la si prenda in esame se non c'è alcun pronome impersonale _si_, e se l'unico _si_ che compare è il pronome riflessivo parte integrante del verbo 'trovarsi'..
È questo continuo riferimento alla frase impersonale che mi sta confondendo non poco... perché per voi "I detenuti non sapevano perché vi ci si trovassero" è una frase impersonale?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Non ci capisco più niente.  Per me il problema era solo _ci_ e _vi._.. 

Aiutatemi a ricapitolare perché non vi seguo più. Facciamo _reset_.
Dimentichiamoci l'impersonale che in questo caso non c'entra. La frase è:

_la maggior parte... vi ci si trovasse._

Per conto mio abbiamo:
*si* che è il pronome "riflessivo" di terza persona del verbo pronominale
*vi *e *ci* che sono entrambi locativi.

Ora, ammesso (e non concesso) che sia giusta la mia analisi, il problema originario era stabilire perché ci sono due pronomi locativi, ma soprattutto come mai suonano all'orecchio così grammaticalmente corretti mentre secondo l'analisi logica (sempre che sia giusta) sono una semplice ripetizione, quindi un errore.

La mia tesi, a questo punto, è che l'orecchio lo confonde con la voce impersonale _vi ci si trovasse_ (con il _si _impersonale), che, questa sì, sarebbe invece corretta.


----------



## vikgigio

MünchnerFax said:


> Non ci capisco più niente.  Per me il problema era solo _ci_ e _vi._..
> 
> Aiutatemi a ricapitolare perché non vi seguo più. Facciamo _reset_.
> Dimentichiamoci l'impersonale che in questo caso non c'entra. La frase è:
> 
> _la maggior parte... vi ci si trovasse._
> 
> Per conto mio abbiamo:
> *si* che è il pronome "riflessivo" di terza persona del verbo pronominale
> *vi *e *ci* che sono entrambi locativi.
> 
> Ora, ammesso (a non concesso) che sia giusta la mia analisi, il problema originario era stabilire perché ci sono due pronomi locativi, ma soprattutto come mai suonano all'orecchio così grammaticalmente corretti mentre secondo l'analisi logica (sempre che sia giusta) sono una semplice ripetizione, quindi un errore.
> 
> La mia tesi, a questo punto, è che l'orecchio lo confonde con la voce impersonale _vi ci si trovasse_ (con il _si _impersonale), che, questa sì, sarebbe invece corretta.



Sì, è quello che ho ipotizzato anch'io: appena Sundraw mi aveva fatto notare la combinazione VI CI SI possibile in un costrutto impersonale, ho pensato che fosse proprio per richiamo a quella forma che il mio orecchio (ma non solo il mio, a quanto pare) considerasse corretta quella combinazione di pronomi anche in una frase non impersonale (come quella analizzata in questo filone)
Altrimenti non c'è altra spiegazione che regga, salvo colpi di scena


----------



## bubu7

*vi* = avverbio di luogo (= lì);
*ci* = pronome riflessivo atono (= loro stessi; sarebbe _si_, ma la sequenza _*si si_ non è accettabile e diventa _ci si_);
*si* = pronome riflessivo atono parte integrante del verbo pronominale _trovarci_ che significa, ad esempio, _essere in un certo luogo_.

Vi prego, ditemi che sono riuscito a farmi capire!


----------



## vikgigio

bubu7 said:


> *vi* = avverbio di luogo (= lì);
> *ci* = pronome riflessivo atono (= loro stessi; sarebbe _si_, ma la sequenza _*si si_ non è accettabile e diventa _ci si_);
> *si* = pronome riflessivo atono parte integrante del verbo pronominale _trovarci_ che significa, ad esempio, _essere in un certo luogo_.
> 
> Vi prego, ditemi che sono riuscito a farmi capire!



Sì, ora ho capito. Ma non continua ad esserci un _si_ di troppo?

Io il verbo 'trovarsi' alla terza persona pl. lo coniugo "i miei figli si trovano all'estero" non "i miei figli ci si trovano all'estero", perché in questo caso quel 'ci' il mio orecchio lo considererebbe automaticamente un locativo ripetuto.


----------



## MünchnerFax

bubu7 said:


> *vi* = avverbio di luogo (= lì);
> *ci* = pronome riflessivo atono (= loro stessi; sarebbe _si_, ma la sequenza _*si si_ non è accettabile e diventa _ci si_);
> *si* = pronome riflessivo atono parte integrante del verbo pronominale _trovarci_ che significa, ad esempio, _essere in un certo luogo_.
> 
> Vi prego, ditemi che sono riuscito a farmi capire!


Per quanto mi riguarda... no.  A parte che il verbo è _trovarsi_, ma questo è evidentemente un piccolo lapsus. Capisco perfettamente la tua spiegazione, ma perché mai ci dovrebbero essere due pronomi riflessivi??
_Io mi ci trovo._
_Tu ti ci trovi._
_La maggior parte ci si trova_, o _vi si trova_.
Perché un altro riflessivo?


----------



## bubu7

Perché quello del verbo non è più sentito nella sua _riflessività_ facendo parte integrante del verbo _trovarsi_.


----------



## vikgigio

bubu7 said:


> Perché quello del verbo non è più sentito nella sua _riflessività_ facendo parte integrante del verbo _trovarsi_.



Questa cosa mi suona nuova.
Io francamente non avverto la necessità di dire "loro ci si trovano all'estero" a meno di voler enfatizzare il locativo (e infatti cambio il tono di voce nel dirlo)


----------



## SunDraw

"La cosa assurda è che la maggior parte dei detenuti non sapeva nemmeno perché vi ci si trovasse".

"ci" impersonale (e quindi necessario grammaticalmente)
o intensivo (e quindi necessario all'orecchio)?

Ora, secondo me, 
"la maggior parte" è soggetto di "non sapeva" e il "ci" è soggetto impersonale del "si trovasse" riflessivo;

mentre in "i detenuti non sapevano ... perché vi ci si trovassero" il "ci" è ammissibile eventualmente come intensivo (d'accordo con vikgigio) ovvero come arricchimento di "trovar(si)" in "trovarci(si)".

La frase dovendo piuttosto scriversi "i detenuti non sapevano ... perché vi si trovassero" (con un luogo "vi" da preferire a "ci" per non portare al "trovarci(si)").

Mentre volendo mettere per forza in forma impersonale si andrebbe a rigore a:
"i detenuti non sapevano ... perché vi ci si trovasse" (!),
cui però la lingua si ribella (anche perché il "ci" si porta dietro un "noi" non più impersonale), rievidenziando quindi il soggetto autentico, da cui appunto il:
"i detenuti non sapevano ... perché vi ci si trovassero"
cui la grammatica si piega tranquillamente (da "adesso che si fa?" a "si fanno le tagliatelle", dove il "si" spersonalizza, ma l'oggetto plurale governa il verbo: "si" passivante).

Ancora una volta, quindi, se pure il "ci" con un "trovarsi" è sempre pronto a metterCIsi, ad arricchire/appesantire il "trovar(si)" nel "trovarci(si)",
non è questo il caso, secondo me, della nostra "maggior parte" iniziale.
___

A questo punto riesco ad affrontare il rilancio di borz:


borz said:


> e questo potrebbe essere corretto?
> No si sapeva perche vi ci si trovasse?


Errata: no si sapeva
Corrige: non si sapeva
(un forum di lingua penso debba ricoprire la funzione incorporata di correttore automatico)

"Non si sapeva perché vi ci si trovasse".
Sì, lo trovo corretto, ma difficile da usarsi, a motivo innanzitutto del "ci" che al solito forza un soggetto "noi".
Immaginabile quindi un:
"I detenuti non si chiedevano cosa li aspettasse lì dentro. Non si sapeva neppure perché vi ci si trovasse", ma che volenti o nolenti "ci" porta lì dentro con loro.


----------



## vikgigio

SunDraw said:


> Ora, secondo me,
> "la maggior parte" è soggetto di "non sapeva" e il "ci" è soggetto impersonale del "si trovasse" riflessivo;



Non vedo perché ci debbano essere due soggetti differenti.
In italiano abbiamo la possibilità di sottintendere il soggetto, quindi il non vederlo scritto non equivale a dire che la frase sia impersonale. Infatti a rigor di logica la frase andrebbe eplicitata così: "la maggior parte dei detenuti non sapeva per quale ragione (essa) si trovasse lì", così come l'altra frase sarebbe "i detenuti non sapevano per quale ragione (essi) si trovassero lì". A me sembra una forzatura il voler vedere una forma impersonale in questo contesto.
Tantomeno riesco a vedere un 'si passivante' che si formerebbe da un verbo transitivo -> Non capiva perché si costruissero così tanti palazzi nel suo quartiere (ovvero "..perché fossero costruiti"; "costruire" è transitivo, ma "trovarsi", che vuol dire stare, essere posizionato, non lo è)



SunDraw said:


> "I detenuti non si chiedevano cosa li aspettasse lì dentro. Non si sapeva neppure perché vi ci si trovasse", ma che volenti o nolenti "ci" porta lì dentro con loro.



A conferma di quanto dico, eccola la versione veramente impersonale della mia frase: "non si sapeva perché vi ci si trovasse"... ma appunto, hai spezzato la frase in due e sei ricorso a un soggetto impersonale per il verbo sapere per poter rendere impersonale anche la subordinata che segue.
Francamente, a questo punto sono sempre più convinto che "i detenuti non sapevano perché vi si trovassero" sia la versione grammaticalmente corretta, e che quella con il "ci" in aggiunta, sia prodotta per analogia con la forma impersonale.


----------



## itka

Com'è interessante questa discussione ! 

Quella ridondanza mi fa pensare a tutti questi "ci" che mettette spesso un po' dappertutto ! Purtroppo non trovo un'esempio adesso che lo cerco, ma sono quasi sicura di avere sentito qualche "ci" non atteso...

...  Non so se sbaglio, ma mi sembra di avere sentito : *_mi ci si vuole.._.???

Quel fenomeno avvienne in francese (un p' diverso pero'), forse è percio' che mi sembra familiare...
Scusatemi se dico delle schiochezze !


----------



## vikgigio

itka said:


> Com'è interessante questa discussione !
> 
> Quella ridondanza mi fa pensare a tutti questi "ci" che mettet*t*e spesso un po' dappertutto ! Purtroppo non trovo *un esempio* adesso che lo cerco, ma sono quasi sicura di avere sentito qualche "ci" non atteso...
> 
> ...  Non so se sbaglio, ma mi sembra di avere sentito : *_mi ci si vuole.._.???
> 
> Quel fenomeno avvien*n*e in francese (un p*o*' diverso pero'), forse è *per questo* percio' che mi sembra familiare...
> Scusatemi se dico delle schio*c*chezze !



In effetti in italiano di 'ci' (o altri monosillabi) ridondanti con valore eufonico ce ne sono... quindi non stai dicendo affatto delle sciocchezze.. "mi ci si vuole" non è un costrutto tanto bello a sentirsi, ma senza contesto posso azzardare l'ipotesi che possa voler dire "sono desiderato in quel posto", dove il "si vuole" è impersonale, e il "ci" un locativo..
Spero di esserti stato d'aiuto
CIAO!

PS: Mi sono permesso di farti qualche correzione qua e là; spero che non ti dispiaccia!


----------



## itka

Grazie Vikgikio ! Non avevo pensato alla tua ipotesi per "mi ci si vuole" ma sono sicura che hai ragione. 
Insomma non si è risolto chiaramente il caso degli incarcerati che non sanno perché vi ci si trovino....


----------



## SunDraw

(questo post poi cancellatelo...)

Caro vikgigio: rigirandomi l'altra notte (15.03.2007, h 1:30-4:30) a motivo del gran parlare dei miei vicini di lingua straniera, cioè che non si capiva niente, tanto quant’era rumoroso: e così mai non dovesse risultasse questo nostro thread!; ero d'improvviso giunto alla conclusione: ma certo, hai ragione tu, del tutto.
Cioè: il caso è lo stesso, per "la parte" al singolare, come per "i tutti" al plurale, e non c'è mai stato alcun impersonale, suvvia; ed il "ci" è lì sempre e solo ad intensificare la percezione dell'esserci, in quel maledetto penitenziario, come direbbe awanzi.

...Ma alla luce del mattino con le prime farfalle lì sugli "occhietti della madonna"... ma, e se avessi davvero ragione io?
Alla terza persona singolare, il "si" _conforma un impersonale_ a tal punto da rendere impossibile l'esclusione del sodale "ci" nella coppia per l’intransitivato "trovar-si".
Come a dire: certo è sempre solo un locativo rafforzativo, ma adesso quel "ci" non lo togli di lì neppure con le bombe perché sarebbe rompere un durissimo legame ...covalente qual è quello della forma impersonale ("ci si trova").
Cosa che _non_ avviene invece nel caso del soggetto plurale.

Che è quanto dicevi se non altri tu


vikgigio said:


> aggiunto magari per analogia con il costrutto impersonale che nomini tu


e MünchnerFax


MünchnerFax said:


> La mia tesi, a questo punto, è che l'orecchio lo confonde con la voce impersonale vi ci si trovasse


ma con l’aggiunta delle bombe...


SunDraw said:


> cui la grammatica si piega tranquillamente


 
Addirittura come fosse scritto:
"La maggior parte dei detenuti (e questo plurale in questo punto qui diventa importante: s'intromette come uno spiazzamento del soggetto) non sapeva neppure perché vi (là) ...di chi stavamo parlando, ma sì, di _essi_... ci (e quindi con recupero, come da una forma impersonale, del _dovuto _singolare) si trovasse."
Riesci a ...scorgerlo? quanto è lì pronto a fare le sue funzioni un impersonale?

Guarda, è incredibile, sembra uno di quei giochetti ottici che ti arrivano con le e-mail: ma dimmi se non trovi come me inscansabile la scelta differente che ti sentiresti obbligato a fare con queste due frasi, in teoria del tutto corrispondenti, non appena sposti un poco il focus:
"Nessuno DI LORO sapeva perché vi ci si trovasse." (suona giusto, ma non te la spieghi, né quel doppione è poi tanto disintegrabile, ed apri il thread)
"Di tutti loro NESSUNO sapeva perché ci si trovasse." (qui le cose son già lì, che altro aggiungere?)

Quasi che dopo il "DI LORO sapeva" si avesse bisogno di ...rivisualizzarsi... un soggetto (tanto che a bubu7 veniva di _rintracciarlo_ persino nel "vi").
Mentre con il "NESSUNO sapeva" il soggetto è lì, come tu non sai più come predicarmi! e sostiene a sufficienza il suo "ci (lì) si trovasse".

Vedi, le ho ipotizzate tutte, domandandomi certo se non son finito soltanto ad arrampicarmi sugli specchi.
E cioè chiudo ...ma lasciando la questione giusto un po' aperta.

P.s., per 8000erFax:


MünchnerFax said:


> Eventualmente mi faccio un'altra pinta.


Qui "fare" torna transitivo, non eufonico ma pronominale: con il pronome riflessivo "mi" passato a complemento di termine, no?
E comunque io la maß la preferirei almeno con una kartoffelsalat bei den chinesischen turm...


----------



## Sempervirens

vikgigio said:


> Salve a tutti.
> Sono 20 minuti che mi scervello per cercare di capire una espressione che mi 'suona bene' ma che con la logica ritengo scorretta...
> E parlo di "vi ci si trova"...
> Il contesto è una frase che ho preso da un giornale:
> "*La cosa assurda è che la maggior parte dei detenuti non sapeva nemmeno perché vi ci si trovasse*".
> Se la analizzo, la prima cosa che noto è il locativo ripetuto due volte, ma se la pronuncio mi suona perfino meglio che se fosse scritta "..perché vi si trovasse".
> Ho un orecchio malato o c'è qualche regola che ignoro?
> Aiutatemi o impazzirò!!
> Ciao!



Ciao a tutti! Sono capitato qui perché stavo cercando qualcosa sulle particelle CI e VI.

Signori, ho seguito le vostre discussioni e mi sembra che vi sia sfuggita una particolarità grammaticale. Questa:   http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/sillessi/

Il verbo è effettivamente coniugato al soggetto "* la maggior parte di*..." e vuole la terza persona singolare. Io avrei scritto " ...perché si trovasse *lì*" o "*ci/vi *si trovasse". 

Con la coniugazione al nome *detenuti *allora avremmo avuto altri esiti: " ...perché si trovassero *lì*" ; " ... perché *ci/vi* si trovassero". 

Pane e pace, e denti sani.


S.V


----------



## lorenzos

A questa cosa occorre che noi ci si rassegni.
Occorre _____ ?
------------------------------


----------



## Mary49

lorenzos said:


> A questa cosa occorre che noi ci si rassegni.
> Occorre _____ ?
> ------------------------------


Funziona come con altri verbi, ad es. abituarsi, adattarsi, ecc. Con la particella pronominale "si" la particella "ci" sta tra il verbo e il "si": rassegnarcisi, abituarcisi, adattarcisi. Mentre con le altre particelle (mi, ti, vi) il "ci" segue: "devo abituarmici / adattarmici, devi abituartici / adattartici, dovete abituarvici / adattarvici", "devo rassegnarmici, devi rassegnartici, dovete rassegnarvici". Un eventuale "vi" locativo, come avevi suggerito in altro thread, non c'entra.


----------



## lorenzos

Riporto innanzitutto la risposta di @Pietruzzo nell'altra disscussione:





Pietruzzo said:


> A meno che non vuoi usare un "noi" alla toscana dovresti scegliere fra "noi" e "si" impersonale
> Occorre che ci rassegniamo / rassegnarci a questo
> Occorre che ci si rassegni / rassegnarsi a questo
> Volendo aggiungere "vi" con il valore di "a questo" avremmo dei "mostri" come
> Occorre che vi ci rassegniamo / rassergnarvici.
> Occorre che vi ci si rassegni / rassegnarvisi.


_"Occorre che ci rassegniamo / rassegnarci a questo"_? Da dove salta fuori il _questo_?


Mary49 said:


> Funziona come con altri verbi, ad es. abituarsi, adattarsi, ecc. Con la particella pronominale "si" la particella "ci" sta tra il verbo e il "si": rassegnarcisi, abituarcisi, adattarcisi. Mentre con le altre particelle (mi, ti, vi) il "ci" segue: "devo abituarmici / adattarmici, devi abituartici / adattartici, dovete abituarvici / adattarvici", "devo rassegnarmici, devi rassegnartici, dovete rassegnarvici". Un eventuale "vi" locativo, come avevi suggerito in altro thread, non c'entra.


Perché non c'entra?
Il _ci_ di "devo rassegnarmici, devi rassegnartici, dovete rassegnarvici" non è lo stesso di "rassegnarcisi, abituarcisi, adattarcisi".
A ciò mi devo rassegnare -> Mi ci devo rassegnare -> Devi rassegnarmici.
Ci dobbiamo rassegnare ->Dobbiamo rassergnarci.
Occorre che noi ci rassegnamo-> Occorre che (noi) ci si rassegni-> Occorre rassegnarcisi.
Occorre che *a ciò* (noi) ci si rassegni -> Occorre rassegnar*vi*cisi.


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> _Occorre che ci rassegniamo / rassegnarci a questo"_? Da dove salta fuori il _questo_?


Va bene. Tu hai detto "a ciò" nel tuo esempio. Che cambia?


----------



## lorenzos

Ma no @Pietruzzo, questo o ciò non cambia:
_"Occorre che ci rassegniamo / rassegnarci a questo (a ciò)"_? Da dove salta fuori il _questo_/il _ciò_?
(Occorre che ci rassegnamo / occorre rassegnarci)


----------



## bearded

Bisogna distinguere bene tra 'ci' riflessivo (=noi) e 'ci' = a ciò, ed anche tra 'vi' riflessivo(=voi) e 'vi' = a ciò.

Ci rassegniamo: all'infinito diventa 'rassegnarci'.
Ci rassegniamo a ciò: all'infinito diventa 'rassegnarvici' (non si può dire 'rassegnarcici').
Dobbiamo rassegnarvici (qui l'italiano gioca un brutto scherzo: si dice anche 'dovete rassegnarvici' : 'vi' ha diversa funzione  nei due casi).
'Rassegnarcivi' appare scorretto.

Se c'è un 'si' impersonale:
Ci si rassegna ('ci si' perché non esiste 'si si'): all'infinito diventa 'rassegnarsi' (occorre rassegnarsi).
Ci si rassegna a ciò: all'infinito diventa 'rassegnarvisi' oppure rassegnarcisi (occorre rassegnarvisi/rassegnarcisi). Vi/ci = a ciò.

Esaminiamo 'rassegnarvisi': vi=a ciò, si=riflessivo impersonale
esaminiamo 'rassegnarcisi': ci=a ciò, si = riflessivo impersonale

Per questa ragione, _rassegnarvicisi _è un ''mostro'': c'è una particella di troppo.


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> Bisogna distinguere bene tra 'ci' riflessivo (=noi) e 'ci' = a ciò, ed anche tra 'vi' riflessivo(=voi) e 'vi' = a ciò.


Sì, mi pare che lo avevo rilevato.


bearded said:


> Per questa ragione, _rassegnarvicisi _è un ''mostro'': c'è una particella di troppo.


Ti parrà strano ma sono d'accordo.
-----
_Prima di uscire occore che ci si specchi -> Prima di uscire occorre specchiarsi. _
Il ci sparisce.
_Prima di uscire occorre che ci si guardi allo specchio. -> (Nello specchio) Prima di uscire occorre guardarcisi._
Il ci da pronome riflessivo diventa avverbio di luogo.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> _Prima di uscire occorre guardarcisi. _Il ci da pronome riflessivo diventa avverbio di luogo.


Penso di sì - purché ''allo specchio'' davvero sparisca.



lorenzos said:


> Ti parrà strano ma sono d'accordo


Mi fa solo piacere, non ho mai pensato che tu non sia d'accordo per partito preso.


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> Mi fa solo piacere, non ho mai pensato che tu non sia d'accordo per partito preso.


Mhm, sia o fossi ?
Comunque, anche i mostri hanno diritto d'esistenza:
rassegnarvicisi , specchiarvicisi


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> sia o fossi


Ho scritto giustamente 'sia' perché ho inteso dire ''non ho mai pensato che tu di solito non sia d'accordo/abbia l'abitudine di non essere d'accordo….'', e non mi sono riferito ad una particolare occasione passata. Ovvero: l'idea che tu abbia quest'abitudine non mi ha mai sfiorato.    
Però adesso non farmi ricredere 




lorenzos said:


> anche i mostri hanno diritto d'esistenza


Interessante. Pensavo che esistessero solo nelle parodie della compianta Anna Marchesini...
Io continuo a ritenere errate queste forme.  Mi piacerebbe sapere come vengono analizzati i clitici -vicisi.


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> Io continuo a ritenere errate queste forme. Mi piacerebbe sapere come vengono analizzati i clitici -vicisi.


Piacerebbe anche a me, pur (per quel che vale) non ritenendole errate.
--------
"non ho mai pensato che tu non sia d'accordo per partito preso."
No, non ricrederti:
"non ho mai pensati che, _quando non lo sei,_ tu non sia d'accordo per partito preso".


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Io continuo a ritenere errate queste forme. Mi piacerebbe sapere come vengono analizzati i clitici -vicisi.


 Anche secondo me sono errate. Non si usa il si impersonale all'infinito. Perciò avremo "Il lavoro è duro ma alla fine vi ci si abitua" ma "alla fine bisogna abituarcisi/visi".
Riguardo alla funzione dei clitici:
vi - vale "al lavoro"
ci - sostituisce il si impersonale (tipico costrutto dei verbi riflessivi / pronominali)
si - pronome riflessivo ( per la coniugazione del verbo pronominale abituarsi alla 3a pers. sing)
abitua;
abituar-
vi/ci - pronome con il valore di "al lavoro" (non ha senso usarli entrambi)
si - pronome riflessivo ( per la coniugazione del verbo pronominale abituarsi all'infinito).


----------



## lorenzos

Grazie @Pietruzzo


Pietruzzo said:


> Non si usa il si impersonale all'infinito.


 Occorre moderarsici, o moderarvisi? Cosa vuoi dire? Perché poi lo usi, mi pare.
-----------------
Fare il palato a qualcosa: *abituarvicisi*.  (Vocabolario della lingua italiana, Istituto della Enciclopedia italiana, 1989)
Far la — [mano] a qc, *abituarvicisi* (Vocabolario Nicola Zingarelli - 1983)


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> Grazie @Pietruzzo
> Occorre moderarsici, o moderarvisi? Cosa vuoi dire? Perché poi lo usi, mi pare.
> -----------------


Ho capito che non ci capiamo. Per quel che mi riguarda ho detto quello che avevo da dire.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Non ricrederti: ''non ho mai pensato che, _quando non lo sei,_ tu non sia d'accordo per partito preso''


Infatti non mi ricredo - purché tu ammetta che l'inciso 'quando non lo sei' può anche essere sottinteso/non espresso.


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> Infatti non mi ricredo - purché tu ammetta che l'inciso 'quando non lo sei' può anche essere sottinteso/non espresso.


Sottintendiamocelo.
Anzi, deve sottintendervisi.
(lo so ch'è preferibile _sottintendiamolo _e _deve sottintendersi  )_


----------



## fall2climb

L'infinito che corrisponde al senso di "è bello che ci si conosca" è "è bello conoscersi", non "è bello conoscercisi", quindi in un infinito quel "ci" non può mai avere il valore di un secondo "si".  In questo caso per esempio forzerebbe un'interpretazione locativa. Quindi forme come "abituarvicisi" sono sbagliate, anche se compaiono nel dizionario: "abituarsi" è l'infinito di "ci si abitua"; "abituarcisi"/"abituarvisi" è l'infinito di "ci si abitua a ciò".


----------



## symposium

Boh, mi sembra semplice: "se noi ci si trovasse lì"="se noi ci ci si trovasse", per evitare la ripetizione: "se noi vi ci si trovasse"...  Molto semplice, regolare, euforico...


----------



## Mary49

@symposium  "euforico"?


----------



## Starless74

Mary49 said:


> @symposium  "euforico"?


Correzione automatica, immagino, per: _eufonico_.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Starless74 said:


> Correzione automatica, immagino, per: _eufonico_.





Starless74 said:


> Correzione automatica, immagino, per: _eufonico_.


In realtà ha un senso. Io credo che direi "se noi vi ci si trovasse" solo sotto l'effetto di una leggera euforia alcolica.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> direi "se noi vi ci si trovasse" solo sotto l'effetto di una leggera euforia alcolica


----------



## symposium

Ringraziamo gl'iddii che esiste l'euforia alcolica... Ma per tornare alla frase originale, modificandola leggermente: "Non sapevo nemmeno perché mi trovassi lì", letteralmente "Non sapevo nemmeno perchè mi ci trovassi", ad esempio: "Era un gran pasticcio e non sapevo nemmeno perché mi trovassi lì" = "Era un gran pasticcio e non sapevo nemmeno perché mi ci trovassi", la frase sembra monca, non è chiaro cosa significa... "Perchè trovavo lì qualcosa per me? Mi ci trovavo sempre bene? Perchè mi ci trovassi qualcosa da fare?" Il "vi" conclude la frase, sarà superfluo, ma rende la frase chiara: io mi trovavo lì e basta. Sarà grammaticalmente assurdo, ma mi sembra sensato. Forse il "vi" non è sempre necessario, dipenderà dal contesto, ma non me la sento di condannarlo...


----------



## Pietruzzo

symposium said:


> " Il "vi" conclude la frase, sarà superfluo, ma rende la frase chiara: io mi trovavo lì e basta.


Scusami, non ho capito bene. Stai proponendo di dire "Non sapevo nemmeno perchè mi vi ci trovassi"?


----------



## Starless74

Una particella per ogni elemento:
io mi trovo lì → io mi ci trovo (e relative coniugazioni del verbo a seconda dei casi);
qualsiasi ulteriore particella in questa frase non è solo ridondante, è proprio senza senso.

Forse è nata una confusione con l'impersonale "alla toscana" in prima persona plurale:

Noi si trovava voi lì = Noi vi ci si trovava
Noi *vi* (voi, compl. oggetto) *ci* (lì, comp. di luogo) *si trovava* (predicato).

...ma siamo davvero all'esercizio teorico.


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> Forse è nata una confusione con l'impersonale "alla toscana" in prima persona plurale:


Sospetto che il ''se noi vi ci si trovasse'' di Symposium si riferisca al verbo ''trovarsi'' nel senso dell'espressione colloquiale e chiaramente pleonastica ''io lì non mi ci trovo''(= lì non mi trovo bene, non mi adatto) : il che spiega secondo me il ''vi ci'' (cioè: se noi ci si trovasse bene lì).
Concordo sul fatto che siamo nel campo dell'italiano...irreale/fantasioso  e propongo di abbandonare l'argomento.


----------

